# help!! little bugs on new goat kids!!!



## savannahg (Mar 28, 2012)

just brought my nigi kids home and realized that one of them (who is black) looked like he had dandruff- i looked closer and he has little bugs all over him!! i'm thinking they are lice??? any ideas on how to get rid of them??? (the lice i mean) :whatgoat:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on how old the kids are you can use Sevin dust or Python dust...I've used both on adults as well as 6 week olds for tick control, it works on lice too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll second that dust...I use the Python livestock dust sometimes on kids if needed...works great.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I've heard you can also use diatomaceous earth, though you may have to dust the kids with it a few days in a row. You can also use a flea comb if the lice are big enough (never had to deal with it on my goats but we comb the dogs for ticks and such).


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

For a 'quick kill' you can also get permectrin II and dilute it in a spray bottle, and spray them down, that will kill lice on contact. That's what we use. 
Just remember whatever you do use, need to treat again in about 2 weeks to kill any hatching eggs.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Flysect or Equisect - its a horse fly insecticide and it kills the lice and eggs in 24hours or less. Your feed store should carry either.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

The DE worked well for me... I mucked out the stall completely dusted goats and stall and then for my boys vacuumed them off after two days or so... Merry wouldn't let me vacuum him and so had dandruff for a little bit but now they are both fine and lice free!!
M.


----------



## ugh2013 (Jan 25, 2013)

*?*

We were recently exposed to baby goats with lice at birthday party petting zoo. Can these lice transfer to people?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> I use Flysect or Equisect - its a horse fly insecticide and it kills the lice and eggs in 24hours or less. Your feed store should carry either.


May try that~!
How do you administer, how much per goat, how often?


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

Food grade DE is great for most animals. I buy it in the #50 bag and sprinkle it in the chickens dusting areas. All over the horse manure in the compost pile. I sprinkle it in chicken feed to boost calcium and it takes care of most internal parasites. Goats benefit from the extra calcium at milking time. Plus you can use it as a dust


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

naturalgoats said:


> The DE worked well for me... I mucked out the stall completely dusted goats and stall and then for my boys vacuumed them off after two days or so... Merry wouldn't let me vacuum him and so had dandruff for a little bit but now they are both fine and lice free!!
> M.


Never used the vacuum. But I bet it would be useful too. Sevin dust is great. 5% is safest. 10% is higher toxicity and will kill chickens. So I would never use higher that 5% in goats


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

ugh2013, I was wondering that too! Just thinking about it was making my head itch, so I googled it..  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...8ZA8WyfpM8RSVQzIxeUikwA&bvm=bv.41524429,d.eWU


----------



## NCacioppo (Jan 21, 2013)

I literary just came in from treating my girls with seven dust. I figured, what the heck... I've got some left over from gardening. May as well try it before I go spend extra money. Just remember to get the bedding too. 

Hope it works!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

One word of caution when using sevin dust. Sevin is highly toxic to honey bees. I don't think it would be much of an issue this time of year but spring and summer it could be detrimental. A safer alternative would be permectrin dust. We really need the honey bees and even I who is highly allergic to them will not harm them.


----------



## lisanne (Apr 14, 2017)

*toxic to bees*



crocee said:


> One word of caution when using sevin dust. Sevin is highly toxic to honey bees. I don't think it would be much of an issue this time of year but spring and summer it could be detrimental. A safer alternative would be permectrin dust. We really need the honey bees and even I who is highly allergic to them will not harm them.


All the insecticides including permethrin type are toxic to honey bees. I agree treating with these in warm weather can be a problem. Remember there are lots of other "bugs" out there that are harmless or even helpful. Don't need to kill them all off. onder:


----------



## lisanne (Apr 14, 2017)

*DE is made of silica*



Bluere11e said:


> Food grade DE is great for most animals. I buy it in the #50 bag and sprinkle it in the chickens dusting areas. All over the horse manure in the compost pile. I sprinkle it in chicken feed to boost calcium and it takes care of most internal parasites. Goats benefit from the extra calcium at milking time. Plus you can use it as a dust


FYI - DE does not have calcium in it. It is made of silica - SiO2. Just silicon and oxygen.


----------

